# Alternative to mass loaded vinyl



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I have access to an unlimited supply of 2mm thick, sheets of recycled tire rubber. The material is dense, pliable and heavy... 1/2lbs per sq. ft. Basically 2 layers is the equivalent of 3/16" nominal MLV. 
I'd like to know if any members would be interested in purchasing some, before I commit to buying a pallet of this stuff.
Best of all, it's "GREEN"!( for all you tree huggers)


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Wouldn't rubber stink up an interior?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Good point!
The material hardly smells ...i'll leave a sample on the dashboard and let bake in the sun to see if it stinks up the interior or not.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

amitaF said:


> Good point!
> The material hardly smells ...i'll leave a sample on the dashboard and let bake in the sun to see if it stinks up the interior or not.


Yup good idea, a big sample though. A french fry under the seat doesn't really stink up the place much.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Yup good idea, a big sample though. A french fry under the seat doesn't really stink up the place much.


Nice,If it works out and the price is right i would give it a shot. So please report back.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Will do. I have a feeling that this stuff will be very reasonably priced, too.


----------



## mcgilvrey007 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm curious about this too


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Just remembered we carry around a huge chunk off rubber in the trunk with no ill effects. I'd still test this one out though, all rubber isn't created equal.

That being said, I would strongly suggest looking into or waiting to see if someone provides the science behind this material as a sound blocking material.

It might not do enough for the added weight. It might be hazardous in a car (ie highly flammable). Dunno, just throwing things out there.


----------



## bfowler (Nov 25, 2009)

i would be interested in trying it out! i just got a new Daily driver beater, that needs some road noise killed and i was actually looking at bulk rubber floor mats to try and do it on the cheap. if its around the same price, i'm in for sure!


----------



## gnesterenko (Mar 17, 2011)

Lead!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

gnesterenko said:


> Lead!


With a layer of asbestos, while you are at it....

Have you seen the price of lead, lately


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Just remembered we carry around a huge chunk off rubber in the trunk with no ill effects. I'd still test this one out though, all rubber isn't created equal.
> 
> That being said, I would strongly suggest looking into or waiting to see if someone provides the science behind this material as a sound blocking material.
> 
> It might not do enough for the added weight. It might be hazardous in a car (ie highly flammable). Dunno, just throwing things out there.


I'm gonna put this stuff through all the backyard tests, I can, before throwing it out there.

They assured me that only premium michelin radial tires were used in the mats. kidding, of course!


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

amitaF said:


> With a layer of asbestos, while you are at it....
> 
> Have you seen the price of lead, lately


 not to mention weight. I actualy saw this done once, before dynamat. guy lined his whole car in 1/16" lead plate. added 1200 lbs to the car


----------



## bfowler (Nov 25, 2009)

so...got a price for us yet


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

bfowler said:


> so...got a price for us yet


I agree

Got's me thinking of an 8# piece.
Shipping could be rough though


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry guys, I've been out of the office all week. I should have a price by tomorrow.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

How thick? A tire won't stink up your car when it's in the trunk so as long as this stuff is made from just tire rubber it shouldn't stink at all! My girlfriend actually drove around with 4 tires in her trunk for weeks (I don't pay to scrap them, I give them to my friend who built his kids a fort out of them). WAIT, I'm an idiot, just saw 2mm  That's about perfect! Would still be easy to sandwich between doors and such.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

2mm nominal....my samples measure 2.3-2.5


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

the only problem with rubber is that it oxidizes over time, which wreaks havoc one glue bonds.. (weather checking..ect) 

but for a beater...


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

definitely interested, let us know when you have pricing.... though shipping might be a death knell for me as we are on opposite coasts....


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

quietfly said:


> definitely interested, let us know when you have pricing.... though shipping might be a death knell for me as we are on opposite coasts....


Go to a garden store and look at "pond liner", same thing...


----------



## bfowler (Nov 25, 2009)

is it? i'm looking up pond liner, and even the best stuff seems to be 45mil (about 1mm) pvc

that seems much different then 2mm thick rubber


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

bfowler said:


> is it? i'm looking up pond liner, and even the best stuff seems to be 45mil (about 1mm) pvc
> 
> that seems much different then 2mm thick rubber


I got some rubber pond liner from a local lumber/hardware store here, for a different project, that's easily 2mm thick... It came on an 8' wide roll


----------



## bfowler (Nov 25, 2009)

ah. that sounds like a product that wouldnt be online. i will try and find some and price it out.

where i go with the op's tire rubber, or that...i'm thinking of adhering it to some hardwood floor underlayment. stuff seems to be decent foam, and like $30 for 100sq feet


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

Im in the process of using 40 mil shower pan liner from home depot. 40 mil is right at 1 mm thick. paid $5.50 per foot (by 5 foot wide). Not sure of weight yet.
The pond liner mat typically found in local home depot or lowes stores is 45 mil thick and consists of two layers of pvc with a nylon mesh sandwiched between. Not sure if that makes it better or not, but I am moving ahead with the shower line. Wish I could find weight to compare


----------



## bfowler (Nov 25, 2009)

^i just looked at that last night...didnt look like it would block/reflect much sound...

in comparison...they (at least my hd does) sells "rubber garage mat" on a spool for about $3 per linear foot (about 33" wide iirc)

that would be much better then the shower liner imo


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

bfowler said:


> in comparison...they (at least my hd does) sells "rubber garage mat" on a spool for about $3 per linear foot (about 33" wide iirc)


Garage "anti-fatigue" mats look a lot like custom made Second Skin Luxury Liner Pro if you ask me..


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Garage "anti-fatigue" mats look a lot like custom made Second Skin Luxury Liner Pro if you ask me..


Ditto. I bought two 1/2" thick fatigue mats at Harbor Freight for $8 each and am going to try them in my doors over the CLD on the outer skin. So cheap, it would be irresponsible not to try it.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

hybridspl said:


> Ditto. I bought two 1/2" thick fatigue mats at Harbor Freight for $8 each and am going to try them in my doors over the CLD on the outer skin. So cheap, it would be irresponsible not to try it.


These?

4 Piece Anti-Fatigue Foam Mat Set

Those look like they're just closed-cell foam, like yoga mats.

Unless you found some mats made of that really heavy rubber, like they have in restaurant kitchens. Without 1" holes, of course


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Lorin said:


> Im in the process of using 40 mil shower pan liner from home depot. 40 mil is right at 1 mm thick. paid $5.50 per foot (by 5 foot wide). Not sure of weight yet.
> The pond liner mat typically found in local home depot or lowes stores is 45 mil thick and consists of two layers of pvc with a nylon mesh sandwiched between. Not sure if that makes it better or not, but I am moving ahead with the shower line. Wish I could find weight to compare


I bought some shower pan liner from HD to check out. Weighs .25 lb/ft. - 4 layers to get to 1 lb/ft².


----------



## BlackFx4InTn (Apr 11, 2009)

Some great tips here guys, I'm in the process of deadening my car. Thanks guys!


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

HondAudio said:


> These?
> 
> 4 Piece Anti-Fatigue Foam Mat Set
> 
> ...


Yes those, sorry. Reading owns me. I was reading multiple posts at once and had CCF on the brain. I did get a good deal on MLV from this guy though.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Crown CWNCD0023DB Industrial Deck Plate Antifatigue Mat, 24 x 36, Black

Genuine Joe 58841 Marble Top Anti-Fatigue Mat

Notrax Ergo Redstop Mat 2' x 3' Black


----------



## bfowler (Nov 25, 2009)

BUMP!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

sorry for the delay, but a large project has landed on my lap and I haven't had time to take care of this. 80 hour work weeks do not give me much breathing room


----------



## bfowler (Nov 25, 2009)

i know you're busy....but i thought i would toss another bump out there. just making sure you dont forget!


----------



## Sarthos (Oct 29, 2010)

Only issue I see with this is that the rubber is gonna be significantly thicker than vinyl. Also, have you ever seen a "tire fire"?

Here's the real issue to look for. Rub two pieces of the material together. Does it make a noise similar to rubbing two balloons together?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Sarthos said:


> Only issue I see with this is that the rubber is gonna be significantly thicker than vinyl. Also, have you ever seen a "tire fire"?
> 
> Here's the real issue to look for. Rub two pieces of the material together. Does it make a noise similar to rubbing two balloons together?


I see where you're going with that. A light dusting of spray adhesive would serve to keep the rubber pieces from sliding around, wouldn't it?


----------



## bfowler (Nov 25, 2009)

Sarthos said:


> Only issue I see with this is that the rubber is gonna be significantly thicker than vinyl.


thats the idea!



Sarthos said:


> Also, have you ever seen a "tire fire"?
> 
> Here's the real issue to look for. Rub two pieces of the material together. Does it make a noise similar to rubbing two balloons together?


if i use them, the pieces would be isolated with 4mm foam padding


----------



## Sarthos (Oct 29, 2010)

bfowler said:


> thats the idea!


I just meant that because of it's thickness it might be less opportune to use in certain areas (like headliner)




bfowler said:


> if i use them, the pieces would be isolated with 4mm foam padding


In that case it might work well. I'd be worried throwing two pieces on top of each other would make squeaky sounds and ruin the fun


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Sarthos said:


> I just meant that because of it's thickness it might be less opportune to use in certain areas (like headliner)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really don't need a barrier on the roof unless you are trying to block sound from inside the vehicle from being heard outside. There aren't enough noise sources directly overhead to make the mounting problems and added weight that high in the vehicle worth messing with otherwise.


----------



## Sarthos (Oct 29, 2010)

True, that was just the first thing that came to mind where thickness is a concern. Now I'll have to come up with something else. 
Roof should just use some CLD, especially if you've got a station wagon, SUV, van, or minivan since that makes your roof super long and super prone to vibrations. Other stuff mainly just works for a thermal barrier. My car was definitely warmer in the winter when I loaded the headliner with Second Skin Heatwave, just had to turn on the defroster to heat the car, roof trapped the heat in, didn't burn my knuckles with direct heat


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a rubber anti vibration and noise dampening mat made by a company called cycleops for use under a stationary training bicycle it's pretty heavy and I have been looking at it lately wondering if it would make a good alternative?

[email protected]


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm glad i ran into this since I am workingg on my front stage.


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

I have some of the shower liner and considered using it. I ended up finding a relatively inexpensive source for actual mlv and their is no comparison to me. The mlv is easy to work with, and a much better product than the substitute I was considering (the shower liner). If you are going to the trouble to gut your car (I did), than do it once and do it right. FWIW, I ended up with 160 ft2 for $210 shipped.


----------



## bfowler (Nov 25, 2009)

Lorin said:


> I have some of the shower liner and considered using it. I ended up finding a relatively inexpensive source for actual mlv and their is no comparison to me. The mlv is easy to work with, and a much better product than the substitute I was considering (the shower liner). If you are going to the trouble to gut your car (I did), than do it once and do it right. FWIW, I ended up with 160 ft2 for $210 shipped.



are you going to tell us where?


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

wasnt sure if that would violate any policies here. I will pm you the details.


----------



## Silverbullet555 (Apr 26, 2010)

Lorin said:


> wasnt sure if that would violate any policies here. I will pm you the details.


Can you PM me the details as well. That's the last part I need for my project.


----------



## Sarthos (Oct 29, 2010)

Same here


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

pm'ed both of you.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Well can i get a pm too?


----------



## BlackFx4InTn (Apr 11, 2009)

PM too please. I doubt you would be violating any rules by posting it here, and I'm sure it would be a lot easier.


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

I used a seller on e*ay that goes by the name of auburndarter. I bought a large quantity so got a break on price. It was cheaper to have it sent to my work instead of the house. Here is a link that is current.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACOUSTIC-SOU...item519b69a929


----------



## BlackFx4InTn (Apr 11, 2009)

Lorin said:


> I used a seller on e*ay that goes by the name of auburndarter. I bought a large quantity so got a break on price. It was cheaper to have it sent to my work instead of the house. Here is a link that is current.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACOUSTIC-SOU...item519b69a929


Thanks! That listing has ended but I searched his name and found his products.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol, no reason not to share the link, that's kinna what this site is all about!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

BlackFx4InTn said:


> Thanks! That listing has ended but I searched his name and found his products.


Can you post link to that? Searching on mobile blows

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFx4InTn (Apr 11, 2009)

auburndarter | eBay


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

keep in mind that even though he may not have a current listing, he was able to source the 1 lb mlv for me without issue.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice...wonder how much of a hit shipping will be

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

The total price of my product (shipping included) was much cheaper than other options I had researched. My total price was very acceptable, especially considering monies saved. Again, I bought bulk and had it shipped to my workplace, both of which knocked the price down some. Best of luck. Lorin.


----------

